# Woodpeckers TS-6 T-Square



## longgone

The Woodpecker tools are great quality. I have several of the T Squares and straight edge rulers.
I clicked the link you provided and it shows a deadline that ended several years ago and I don't see any mention that I can find on their website about it being offered again.


----------



## timbertailor

I was not allowed to say anything until it was officially released but here you go Greg.

Woodpecker T Square NOW on sale. Place your order by 10/20/14

Sale price is $40 to $70, depending on length chosen.

P.S. I do not get any compensation from Woodpecker's for this or any review. I pay the same prices as you do for these tools.


----------

